
HTML5 Canvas - The Future of Graphics on the Web - matt1
http://www.slideshare.net/robhawkes/html5-canvas-the-future-of-graphics-on-the-web
======
mustpax
Canvas seems like a really cool way to interact with raster graphics. But more
and more it is also being used for animating vector graphics, you know,
collections of lines, curves and gradients. Isn't SVG better suited for this?

Slides 33-35 talk about animating things in the Canvas. Clearing the frame and
imperatively re-adding each element at each step seems awfully inefficient.
The underlying rendering engine could optimize things much better if it was
given more abstract information about the shapes and transformations involved,
a la SVG.

Is there something I'm missing? Why isn't more done with SVG?

~~~
dhimes
Well, this is truly scary as I'm developing a bunch of physics animations
using svg. I hope they don't do away with it.

~~~
Lerc
There are already some (imperfect) tools for rendering svg with
javascript/canvas. If SVG ever went away as a standalone things it would be at
a time where usable fallbacks ara available.

That said, Canvas doesn't yet support all the same fill modes as svg. I got
caught by the lack of even-odd once.

~~~
dhimes
_If SVG ever went away as a standalone things it would be at a time where
usable fallbacks ara available_

Thanks. I'll keep it simple then.

------
Deuterium
note: Flash required to view this

~~~
Encosia
This is what I get on my iPad (which is how I had already happened to view it
before coming here to look at the comments):
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/360937/Slideshare-iPad.jpg>

Works pretty well.

~~~
pohl
I'm guessing you didn't flip beyond the title page.

~~~
Encosia
I did. There were a couple missing slide images, but I don't think that was
Flash-related. Here's a slide near the end, for example:

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/360937/Mobile%20Photo%20Jun%207%2C%2...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/360937/Mobile%20Photo%20Jun%207%2C%202010%201%2015%2014%20AM.jpg)

